# walk calmly past the cat vs. dart towards it?



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a 2 year old female GSD. As a pup she played with cats and loved them! We found out that our sons are highly allergic to cats so we had to re home one of them and the other is happy as an outdoor cat. 

When I take Sadie out for her walk or to go potty many times the cat is somewhere near the house. I can only get the dog so close to the cat before she'll attempt to pull towards the cat. I only weigh about 30 pounds more than Sadie and am having a very very difficult time with this. When she tries to bolt towards the cat I do my very best to "make like a tree" and not let her pull, but honestly she's so strong that sometimes she pulls me several steps before I regain control. Sometimes we'll be walking along wonderfully and then the cat will dash in front of us. 

What can I do to teach the dog that this behavior is unacceptable? Sadie does best with positive reinforcement type training so I'd like to stick to some sort of positive way to handle this. 

She will also pull on the leash like this if other people walk by too closely, people walk past walking their dog or if I try to take her into the vet clinic or the pet store. Please help!!!

We are starting group training on Monday with a local trainer, but I'm looking for some suggestions on things I can start working on now! 

Thank you,

Susan


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

What type of collar are you using? My GSD literally dragged me down an entire block once, and I had to grab onto a tree to stop being dragged when I was training him to walk on a leash, and he was less than a year old when that happened. It was over a cat that he saw outside. After that I bought a prong collar and it did wonders. I have never been dragged like that again. Of course he is now great on the leash.


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> What type of collar are you using? My GSD literally dragged me down an entire block once, and I had to grab onto a tree to stop being dragged when I was training him to walk on a leash, and he was less than a year old when that happened. It was over a cat that he saw outside. After that I bought a prong collar and it did wonders. I have never been dragged like that again. Of course he is now great on the leash.


I consider myself lucky that I haven't been pulled to the ground yet. So, your boy okay around cats now? 

Sadie is currently on a martingale collar. We've used a halti in the past, but honestly I just don't like the halti. I feel like it's just a band-aid instead of a solution to the problem. I was at my local natural pet store today and the lady there mentioned a prong collar. I wouldn't mind trying one to see if that would be enough to stop her in her tracks.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

susnrob said:


> I consider myself lucky that I haven't been pulled to the ground yet. So, your boy okay around cats now?
> 
> Sadie is currently on a martingale collar. We've used a halti in the past, but honestly I just don't like the halti. I feel like it's just a band-aid instead of a solution to the problem. I was at my local natural pet store today and the lady there mentioned a prong collar. I wouldn't mind trying one to see if that would be enough to stop her in her tracks.


He doesn't like loose cats but he doesn't try to chase them anymore. A sharp no! from me in addition to the prong collar seems to do the trick. Now I walk my 115 lb GSD and my 75 lb lab by myself. Both have prongs on, and no more dragging me after cats and squirrels. GSD will try to go after cars sometimes though-prong and all. I have been working with him on this though, and he is doing it less frequently now.


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> He doesn't like loose cats but he doesn't try to chase them anymore. A sharp no! from me in addition to the prong collar seems to do the trick. Now I walk my 115 lb GSD and my 75 lb lab by myself. Both have prongs on, and no more dragging me after cats and squirrels. GSD will try to go after cars sometimes though-prong and all. I have been working with him on this though, and he is doing it less frequently now.


Wow, that's a lot of dog to walk on your own. The prong collar must help a lot then! Is there a brand of prong collar that is best or a brand to avoid? I feel like I've spent a lot of money on different types of collars so I don't want to buy something that is not a quality prong collar.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

susnrob said:


> Wow, that's a lot of dog to walk on your own. The prong collar must help a lot then! Is there a brand of prong collar that is best or a brand to avoid? I feel like I've spent a lot of money on different types of collars so I don't want to buy something that is not a quality prong collar.


I don't remember the brand name, but I got mine at Pet Supplies Plus. I pick the biggest one they have there because of my GSD's size, you can always remove links if it's too big. I get the heavy duty one, and make sure it is the one with the quick release-it is so much easier to put on and take off the dog. It cost $50 plus tax, but is well worth the money.


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I don't remember the brand name, but I got mine at Pet Supplies Plus. I pick the biggest one they have there because of my GSD's size, you can always remove links if it's too big. I get the heavy duty one, and make sure it is the one with the quick release-it is so much easier to put on and take off the dog. It cost $50 plus tax, but is well worth the money.


Thanks! I'll look next time I am there.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

ok, but make sure that you learn how to properly use the prong before you buy it.







If you have a trainer make sure to ask him about how to properly use a prong collar. Here is a link for you that will give you some basic information.http://www.fsas.ca/DogInfo/Training/Prong_Collar_Use.htm


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> ok, but make sure that you learn how to properly use the prong before you buy it.
> View attachment 12064


Hopefully our new trainer will be okay with this and help me learn to use it! I have no idea if a positive reinforcement trainer will be okay with a prong collar or be totally against it.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

My 6 YO former foster GSD Trigger has no manners (I blame his overindulgent Dad), so when he stays with me for babysitting - all walks have a prong collar. You can use it gently - and it mimics what mom would do to correct a difficult pup.

My trainer (for my Kayla) suggested I use it to stop Trigger from trying to run in fear response to things and to not pull when he saw other dogs. He is 105 and solid muscle - I needed every advantage. 

It isn't really negative. A gentle leader was great for my Kayla until we trained together - Trigger was pathetic in a gentle leader, Halti, or choker - he whines and acts like he is dying. No problems with the prong collar, I did go to a weekend training session to learn how to use it correctly.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

While using a harsher collar might be a good band-aid, my suggestion is to control the behavior, not just correct it. 

Teach your girl a solid 'leave it'. Start in an enviroment with out distractions, like in your home. Then slowly bring in distractions, such as the cat. The art of 'leave it' is to utilize the command before she can react to the cat. As soon as she begins to focus on the cat you use the command and then correct if she doesn't comply. 

You can also use 'leave it' if she begins to react towards people or other dogs. A solid 'leave it' is like magic in most situations. Always remember to reward (throw a party!) the moment she turns her attention away from the distraction, even if it's for a moment.


----------

